# Aca 2008



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

The Atlanta Area Aquarium Association (AAAA) is once again hosting the annual convention of the American Cichlid Association (ACA) this July 17-20 at the Hilton Atlanta Airport hotel.

A very popular draw of this convention is the Fish Show, which is open to the public from Thursday, July 17 through Saturday, July 19.

Fish Show hours
Thursday, July 17 - 8 AM to 12 AM
Friday, July 18 - 8 AM 6 PM and 8 PM to 12 AM
(closed 6 PM to 8 PM for judging)
Saturday, July 19 - 8 AM to 4 PM

Fish Auction hours
Sunday, July 20 - 8 AM to early evening




































The Fish Show includes 24 different classes of Cichlids, ranging from small colorful fish with ornate fins to tank-busting behemoths boasting both beauty and attitude.

Cichlids are a genus (Cichlidae) of tropical fish found in the Americas, Africa and Madagascar. These are among the most popular fish maintained by hobbyists because of their beauty, demeanor, variety and the parental care of their young.

The annual convention brings together more than 600 people to improve their understanding and care of these fascinating fish, and to raise awareness and funds for research and conservation efforts. Attendees include tropical fish hobbyists, scientists, breeders, manufacturers and publishers from around the world.

The convention closes with a Fish Auction which begins Sunday, July 20 at 8 AM and will run into the evening. This auction is open to the public and is an opportunity to bid on some of the most beautiful and rare cichlids.

www.aca2008.com


----------



## jjkolodz (Jul 17, 2007)

Is the auction only cichlids?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Dry goods at 9am, followed by fish. Cichlids and "catfish" only. 

Letting in catfish is new, but people were paying money for a bag of with one baby convict and a 6" "containment" with whiskers.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Dang I wish I could go this year !!!, but count me in for the OCA in November


----------



## mykidsmom (Mar 5, 2008)

What were the prices like last year for the fish- both _during_ the show _and at the auction_? (I know it varied widely for the type of fish, but some 'for example' prices for several types of fish would be helpful in trying to figure out how much money I'll need to have available!) - And as far as equipment, anything other than the 10 and 20 gallon tanks, and the sponge filters? What about air pumps? Any chemicals/buffers - either during the show or at auction? Any fish food or chemical vendors selling at the show? If so, what were those prices like? 
THANKS!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

there are lots of vendors, some in the vendor rooms, some in hotel rooms. The dry goods are often donated by the manufacturers and wholesalers that show up to promote new products. In general prices on dry goods seem to about what you get on the web which is generally 1/2 of retail. Dry goods in the auction are often even better deals. Vendors such as bayleesfishees.com and jehmco.com come down and sell at web prices or even a discount from that. You may need to pay sales tax, but not shipping, so its good to stock up. Late Saturday night, you may see additional discounting because no one likes to haul stuff home. Fish prices are often around wholesale/web prices, but the rarest/newest may go quite high. And uncommon cichlids will fetch more at ACA than locally. But common cichlids like yellow labs will be almost given away (if you even see them).

In the rooms, I'd say a typical fish goes $4-20 /ea. In the auction $1-300 a bag.


----------



## mrdomino (Mar 3, 2006)

*rental tanks*

for those that may know. 

I rented 3 10g tanks but I think want to switch them to 3 20g instead if they're still available ... of course I'll pay the difference. anyone know who i can contact?


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

Well Ken would know for sure since he ordered a few extra tanks. There weren't much though. Got to http://atlantaaquarium.com/officers.htm to get his e-mail

You might try contacting Mark Barnett too.


----------



## mrdomino (Mar 3, 2006)

thanks for the reply.

i thought about sending ken an email but i figured he was real busy.

i may try mark though he'll probably be busy as well since he does all the web stuff.


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

Heh it could be argued that at the moment Mark is busier, but yah they are likely the only two people that have the current numbers. (As of last week I think Ken said he ordered ~20 extra tanks but I don't even know if all the orders will in at that time.)


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

ok to my understanding just anybody can go to the whole thing including the talks. is this including the auction? i wanna go all 3 days but not a member of the aca is that ok? and you dont need nothing special to get in?


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

pullins125 said:


> ok to my understanding just anybody can go to the whole thing including the talks. is this including the auction? i wanna go all 3 days but not a member of the aca is that ok? and you dont need nothing special to get in?



Nope, you have it wrong. To go to the talks you must either be a member of the ACA, or the AAAA (~15 bucks). Then you all must pay the registration fee. (It is I think 60 bucks now.)

To see the show, and to go to the auction those are open to the public at no cost. (Well I think the Hotel might charge parking.)


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

ok i meant excluding but thanks for clearing everything up. the hotel is on my way home from work so that good. does anybody no how much parking is? i really excited bout this i think it going to be awesome. and one fish i really want is some calvus what the chances there might be some there???


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh there will be calvus there.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www1.hilton.com/en_US/hi/hotel/ATLAAHH-Hilton-Atlanta-Airport-Georgia/index.do

Looks like it could be $10


----------



## mrdomino (Mar 3, 2006)

i wanted to sell so many fish but only have the 3 10g rental tank. i'm staying at the hotel and don't want to go home and bag fish just for the auction. oh well, i guess i just can't buy as many fish as I had planned but i'm sure it'll be lots of fun anyway.

i hope i can put a face on all the screen names here and other forums i often visit.


----------



## mykidsmom (Mar 5, 2008)

If you place an order for sponge filter or a used tank before the big show, do you need to be at the auction at 8 AM on Sunday or you lose it? Or will it be held for you to pick up later in the AM? I know someone said something about priority going to those with receipts in hand (which to me kind of says that if you're not there before the auction starts, you'll lose your 'reserved' item) How does that work? And tanks that make it to the auction, how much do they usually sell for?

Thanx again!


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

Prices of tanks, well it all depends. Usually I am able to buy at price = gallon number. Can't tell you want will happen with 10s and 20s. We will be selling them all though. (IE we will not be keeping any after the auction for people.)


----------



## ttman (Jan 22, 2005)

how much are the 10/20G tanks? spongefilters? will anyone be selling (larger) tanks there?


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

As I said 10=10 bucks, 20=20 bucks, at the auction they eventually will go lower. Sponge filters will see out at I think 4.5 was what we set it at.

There will be at least 20 55s for sale. I think the price is at 65. They are being sold at a loss, so the price may go up to what it cost us.

Anyways I need to eat then take off to start helping setup the show.


----------



## ttman (Jan 22, 2005)

do these have tops? if not, are the tops available?


ikevi said:


> There will be at least 20 55s for sale. I think the price is at 65. They are being sold at a loss, so the price may go up to what it cost us.


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

No tops with any of the tanks.


----------



## frazzlerock5 (Jul 11, 2008)

is it too late to rent rental tanks and sponge filters? is it too late to decide to sell fish? who decides the starting bid? is it a silent auction, or do they go 1 by 1? I know there is going to be a lot of rare and amazing fish there and the more common cichlids won't really be a part of it too much, but I have a show quality 8" dempsey and 8" jaguar that I would like to sell if I could get a decent amount for them. Would it be worth it to bring them if it's not too late?


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

We have no spare rental tanks or show tanks. For the Auction you can bring your fish at I think 8am on Sunday. IT is a normal ?verbal? auction. IE not silent. As for prices. They sell them for what they can... IE the auctioniers have been selling fish for many many years now and know what prices the fish tend to sell at. So they start at the price and see what they can get. (There are no reserves.)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The other thing you could do is buy an ad on the bulletin board ($10) and sell the fish is someone calls willing to meet your price. Or you could ask someone selling fish from their room or from a rental tank to sell it for you. It looks like you can still buy tanks and sponge filters for pickup after break down, but no more rentals or show entries. One ACA people were selling fish out of a cooler in the lobby of the hotel. Auctions are always a crapshoot, but you are more likely to do well here than at the local auction in the fall. Just come early Sunday to register as a seller.


----------

